# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  εγκληματιες.

## n-i-k-o-s

διαβάστε που μπορεί να φτάσει η εγκληματική ανωμαλία καπιων ανθρώπων.εγκληματίες, που δύστυχος είναι ελεύτερη και δεν τιμωρούνται. πότε δεν άκουσα έστω να τιμωρηθεί ένας για παραδειγματισμό.                        http://eglimatikotita.blogspot.com/2010/08/500-h.html

----------


## angelfarm

το αυτο υπαρχει ηδη ως θεμα :http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtop...p=28873#p28873

----------

